# tordre du cul



## newg

Bonjour les francophones, 

L'autre jour je me baladais avec un groupe de 5 amis français et je sors :

- Regardez la meuf devant elle tord grave du cul. 

Et là, au lieu de regarder la fille en question, mes amis me regardent et me disent "elle tord du cul?" 
Étonné, je dis que c'est l'expression que j'utilise tout le temps et que je n'en ai jamais entendu d'autres. Je leur demande la leur et la majorité me répond :
"Chez nous on dit : elle roule du cul", la minorité me répond "Chez nous c'est : elle tortille du cul". 

Je voulais savoir quelle était l'expression que vous utilisiez... 

Je ne veux offenser personne mais je sais que la moyenne d'âge du forum est largement supérieure à la mienne et donc que la plupart des gens ici n'utilisent pas/plus cette expression, mais si vous aviez eu à la dire, qu'auriez-vous utilisé? 

Merci d'avance ! 
Newg


----------



## tilt

Quand je me laisse aller, je lance parfois _Tords pas du cul, la route est droite_. (Oui je sais. J'ai honte. )
Bref, je dis comme toi, malgré ma moyenne d'âge largement supérieure à la tienne...


----------



## TitTornade

Ah salut NeuG !!
Chez moi aussi on dit à peu près pareil : "tords pas ton cul, la route est droite"


----------



## rolmich

Bonjour newg,

Tout comme tilt, mon âge ferait plutôt basculer la moyenne vers le haut (de la pyramide), ce qui n'empêche nullement la connivence.

Comme de toute façon, il s'agit ici du langage familier, et même si tu devais être le seul à utiliser l'expression, je la trouve très drôle et imagée.
Au diable les convenances !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut newg,

Je suis d'accord avec les autres vieux ! 
Mais rouler et tortiller font également partie de mon vocabulaire. 
(chez moi c'est plutôt : tords pas l'cul, la route est droite...)


----------



## kristin44

Pour moi aussi, on dit "tortiller du cul"...


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

L'expression que je connais est _tourne pas du cul ..._


----------



## newg

Merci de vos réponses !! (j'ai jamais dit que vous étiez vieux au passage, *hein*!) 

Je suis content de voir que certains utilisent la même expression que moi! Je connais aussi l'expression "tords pas du cul, la route est droite". 
Entendre "tortiller du cul" ne m'aurait pas surpris car les deux expressions se ressemblent mais "rouler du cul" m'était vraiment inconnu. 

Bref, on dit comment en Belgique et au Québec?


----------



## Fred_C

Salut à tous.
J'ai un collègue qui utilise une expression charmante pour dire que ce n'est pas la peine de couper les cheveux en quatre.
Il dit que ce n'est pas la peine de _tortiller du cul pour chier droit_.

Ravissant, n'est-ce pas ?

(J'ai trente-quatre ans, si ça vous intéresse. Mon collègue a à peu près le même âge.)


----------



## Lacuzon

Et il n'aurait pas une grand-mère originaire de l'Est par hasard ?


----------



## Chimel

newg said:


> Bref, on dit comment en Belgique et au Québec?


En Belgique, à ma connaissance, on ne dit rien de tout ça (soit que les filles marchent droit, soit que les Belges n'utilisent qu'un langage châtié, soit que je sois vraiment trop vieux pour connaître ces expressions... )

Mais tout cela est tout à fait frais et charmant et je vais m'empresser de propager ces tournures fleuries auprès de mes compatriotes.


----------



## TitTornade

Fred_C said:


> Salut à tous.
> J'ai un collègue qui utilise une expression charmante pour dire que ce n'est pas la peine de couper les cheveux en quatre.
> Il dit que ce n'est pas la peine de _tortiller du cul pour chier droit_.


 


> Et il n'aurait pas une grand-mère originaire de l'Est par hasard ?


 
Hihihihi !! Oui, j'entends ça en Lorraine  Mais, quand on est dans le grand monde, on ne dit pas l'expression en entier : "Y'a pas à tortiller (sous-entendu "du cul pour chier droit") ! Ce repas était dégoûtant !" 

Mais, j'imagine qu'on ne dit pas ça qu'en Lorraine... Si ?


----------



## newg

Je ne connais que la partie "y'a pas à tortiller" je savais pas que la suite était sous-entendue et "du cul pour chier droit". 

Mais maintenant je le sais


----------



## Splink

Quelqu'un peut me fournir une définition de cette jolie phrase, s'il vous plait?!?!


----------



## newg

Cela est utilisé pour signifier quelqu'un qui bouge les fesses en marchant. 
[...]


----------



## rolmich

Splink said:


> Quelqu'un peut me fournir une définition de cette jolie phrase, s'il vous plait?!?!


 
J'imagine qu'il s'agit de "y'a pas à tortiller du cul pour chier droit". En langage "propre" : "Pour déféquer de façon droite et rectiligne, inutile de se contorsionner". Ce qui peut se traduire par : Avant de se lancer dans des solutions compliquées, pensons toujours à des façons plus simples pour arriver au même résultat.
Expression similaire déjà citée dans ce fil : "Ne pas couper les cheveux en quatre".(#9)


----------



## nicduf

Fred_C said:


> Salut à tous.
> J'ai un collègue qui utilise une expression charmante pour dire que ce n'est pas la peine de couper les cheveux en quatre.
> Il dit que ce n'est pas la peine de _tortiller du cul pour chier droit_.
> 
> Ravissant, n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> (J'ai trente-quatre ans, si ça vous intéresse. Mon collègue a à peu près le même âge.)


 L'expression s'emploie aussi dans le Poitou.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je suppose que newg parlait juste de l'expression fleurie équivalente à « rouler des hanches ».


----------



## newg

En effet, c'était de cette expression-là dont je parlais.


----------



## Nicomon

Et au Québec - puisque newg l'a demandé - on dirait justement _rouler des hanches (ou des fesses) / se déhancher. _
En langage plus familier, je crois bien que ce serait _se tortiller le cul/le derrière. _

Mais_ -_ quoique je l'aurais compris - je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu _« tordre du/le cul »._


----------



## newg

Merci Nicomon !! =) 
Disons que "se tortiller le cul" c'est plus mignon que "tordre du cul"


----------



## tilt

newg said:


> Merci Nicomon !! =)
> Disons que "se tortiller le cul" c'est plus mignon que "tordre du cul"


_Tortiller le popotin _(ou _le joufflu_), c'est encore plus mignon.


----------



## newg

Ouais, mais les jeunes comme moi cool n'employons pas ce genre de mots.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Salut newg!
quand j'avais ton âge , je disais que les filles _roulaient du cul_. 
Maintenant, à mon âge , je dirais "_onduler du derrière_" (!!) ou "_se tortiller en marchant_". Sinon "_rouler des hanches_" me semble super bien aussi!


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> _Tortiller le popotin _(ou _le joufflu_), c'est encore plus mignon.


 J'aime bien _le joufflu_. Remarque que j'ai aussi écrit _derrière_... qui est quand même moins « cru » que _cul._ 

J'aurais pu suggérer également _branler les fesses (à gauche et à droite)_. Mais je sais que _branler_ n'a pas le même sens en France. 

Sinon, il me vient _balancer les hanches. _

*Edit :*_ « onduler du derrière » _m'a rappelé une chanson kétaine de ma jeunesse :



> _Quand je l'ai vue elle marchait seule dans la rue_
> _Chantant do wha diddy didididam dididou_
> _Elle ondulait des hanches comme une ingénue_
> _Chantant do wha diddy didididam dididou. _


----------



## miyamoto.musashi

newg said:


> Merci Nicomon !! =)
> Disons que "se tortiller le cul" c'est plus mignon que "tordre du cul"



Beaucoup plus mignon. Mais ça dépend du "luc."


----------



## newg

Nicomon said:


> J'aurais pu suggérer également _se branler les fesses (à gauche et à droite)_. Mais je sais que _branler_ n'a pas le même sens en France.



Pour le coup, si tu avais proposé ça, ça m'aurait paru encore plus vulgaire ! 
_se branler_ signifie _balancer_?


----------



## Nicomon

En fait, le « se » est en trop. Alors oui, balancer. 

Exemple d'une chanson kétaine :


> En signe de détresse on branle un peu les fesses
> À gauche
> À droite (Houu)
> C'est un S.O.S


 Je crois bien que branler ne se dit plus qu'au Québec dans ce sens :


> [Vieux] ou [Québec]Mouvoir par oscillation. Elle branle la tête de droite et de gauche comme une vieille femme.


 Remarque que c'est aussi la première définition du TLFI


----------



## Nanon

Pour faire rire Nicomon : "branler du cul" n'est peut-être pas que québécois (dans le sens de remuer) mais est certainement limité à un contexte carrément paillard...



> BRANLER DU CUL, ou BRANLER LA CROUPIÈRE. Remuer des fesses, de façon à faire jouir l’homme qui vous a payée pour cela._ (...)
> __Cette jeune espicière_
> _Que vous cognoissez bien_
> _Pour branler la croupière_
> _A gagné tout son bien._
> _(Chansons folastres.)_​


Source​


----------



## Aoyama

Puisqu'on en est aux _sondages_, je dirais "se tortiller du cul/du croupion etc", sans être trop jurassique ni vraiment québécois ...
Branler du cul, et pourquoi pas branler des fesses (par extension, si on peut dire), mais bien _branler de_ , qui fait (toute) la différence, comme on le comprend bien.


----------



## Nicomon

Extrait du TLFI :


> [Le compl. d'obj. dir. désigne une partie du corps humain; en partic. en parlant de la tête] Agiter de droite à gauche, de haut en bas :
> 1. ... il était seul et paraissait soucieux. Avant de stopper, il regarda son frère, et branla plusieurs fois *la *tête.


  Mais bon... on peut préférer  branler *de* la tête ou d'une autre partie de l'anatomie.  Moi, je dis *les*.


----------



## Nanon

Oui, on peut branler _la _tête ou _de la_ tête, mais il convient de dire branler _du _chef (= de la tête).
En France, si on parle de  branler _le _chef (et ici, le chef n'est plus la tête mais une personne), cela nous ramène au sens (sexuel) mentionné plus haut par Nicomon... euh...


----------



## newg

De toutes façons dans les deux cas, les expressions sont liées. 
_Branler les fesses_ = agiter les fesses.
_Branler_ = agiter, on dira pas quoi.


----------



## TitTornade

Bonsoir,
Personne n'utilise "*branler*" pour les objets ici ?
En Lorraine, les tables *branlent* quand elles sont mal équilibrées, les objets dans le vide poche de la voiture *branlent* quand ils font un petit bruit dérangeant et qu'on ne sait pas d'où ça vient, les meubles *branlent* quand un camion passe près d'une maison qui est tout près de la route (si on avait un métro en Lorraine, les objets *branleraient* à son passage sous l'immeuble...)
Personne ne dit ça ?
Sinon, un papy tout *branlant* est un papy qui tremble 

Le seul où je verrai des fesses *branler* serait dans le cas où la personne serait toute agitée par un tremblement de terre (ou un truc similaire) et où ses fesses seraient comme de la "jelly" anglaise


----------



## newg

TitTornade said:


> Le seul où je verrai des fesses *branler* serait dans le cas où la personne serait toute agitée par un tremblement de terre (ou un truc similaire) et où ses fesses seraient comme de la "jelly" anglaise


 

Bonsoir Lil'Tornado !  
Je n'aurais pas non plus compris l'expression "branler des fesses" mais après l'explication des filles il est vrai que ça a du sens. 

Par contre je connais toutes les expressions que tu as citées plus haut.


----------



## Nanon

Bien sûr que si, Tit'Tornade, les objets branlent ailleurs qu'en Lorraine. Quant aux papys, à croire qu'ils font partie des meubles (qui branlent...). Mais justement, une fille qui roule des fesses a des fesses "bien roulées" et pas du tout branlantes, gélatineuses et tout le reste     !


----------



## Nicomon

Tous des pervers. 

Je précise que l'expression n'est pas tellement courante - je dirais plus spontanément _rouler /onduler des hanches_. 

Je l'ai écrite pour la diversion... mais bon, dans « _branler les fesses_ » (j'insiste sur *l*es), le verbe _branler_ est utilisé dans le premier sens du dico - mouvoir par oscillation / remuer d'un côté à l'autre -> balancer. 

Pas ma faute, s'il a pris un autre sens au fil des ans, et que le premier n'a plus cours en France.


----------



## Aoyama

> Pas ma faute, s'il a pris un autre sens au fil des ans, et que le premier n'a plus cours en France.


Si si, il a cours. On le retrouve dans "branler du manche" (pour un marteau etc).


----------



## Lacuzon

Pfffff, que des callipygeophiles sur ce forum !


----------



## Missrapunzel

Après avoir bien lu toutes vos explications lumineuses, si on me parle de quelqu'un qui _branle des fesses_, je verrais dans ma tête quelqu'un danser à la Shakira, par petits coups frénétiques,  et non pas quelqu'un qui ondule peu élégamment du derrière en marchant devant notre ami newg.  
newg, quel succès, ce fil !!!


----------



## nicduf

Aoyama said:


> Si si, il a cours. On le retrouve dans "branler du manche" (pour un marteau etc).


 On emploie même cette expression au sens figuré. Si on dit qu'un mariage, par exemple ," branle dans le manche" c'est le signe qu'il n'est guère solide et qu'il risque de ne pas tenir.
Est-ce un emploi régional (Poitou) ou plus général ?


----------



## Nanon

Plus général, il me semble... Voici un fil franglais sur "branler dans le manche".


----------



## Reliure

Missrapunzel said:


> Après avoir bien lu toutes vos explications lumineuses, si on me parle de quelqu'un qui _branle des fesses_, je verrais dans ma tête quelqu'un danser à la Shakira, par petits coups frénétiques,  et non pas quelqu'un qui ondule peu élégamment du derrière en marchant devant notre ami newg.
> newg, quel succès, ce fil !!!


Ah, ah, mais Newg ne s'est pas prononcé sur le caractère esthétique ou disgracieux de cette torsion du séant, toujours est-il que branlante ou pas : elle fut remarquée !


----------

